# Hand pain growing with age. Any suggestions?



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

This is mostly a drop bar riding problem, or at least not much of a problem riding with wide moto style bars over a Pike.

In the past few years the soft parts of my hands just hurt and it doesn't seem like being in shape offers much relief. It's a little better with the Woodchipper bars on our Fargo but not ideal. I do have padded bar tape. Any suggestions here? I've tried flat bars for gravel rides, hate try style on elbows etc... I'm wondering if there are exercises I should do for hands like I do to keep other body parts working but nothing else has the same sort of ache.

Thank you.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

If you hold up your right hand and look at it, the left side is the hypothenar eminence (I think) and the right, near the thumb, is the thenar eminence. Does one hurt more than the other? If so, could you somehow build up the padding on the bars to relieve pressure on one over the other?


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Lot's of changes occur with aging. Likely that the hand pain you describe is merely the beginning of accommodations you'll be making over the years to come.

I had similar hand pains develop as I hit 60. I tried many different bar pads, wraps, gloves, braces, NSAIDS, and handlebar positions. I even had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands, which only solved some of the issues. Ultimately, it became apparent that I was just plain too old to ride a drop-bar bicycle and I solved my issues by giving up my trusty old Paramount Series 5 after almost 20 years and thousands of miles and replacing it with a carbon Trek FX (Domane frame with flat bars). Problem solved. (for me...YMMV).


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

MSU Alum said:


> If you hold up your right hand and look at it, the left side is the hypothenar eminence (I think) and the right, near the thumb, is the thenar eminence. Does one hurt more than the other? If so, could you somehow build up the padding on the bars to relieve pressure on one over the other?


It is consistent and all the soft tissues in the hands - not like many aches or pains where I can isolate it to a spot, bone, connectivie tissue or muscle.



Cuyuna said:


> Lot's of changes occur with aging. Likely that the hand pain you describe is merely the beginning of accommodations you'll be making over the years to come.
> 
> I had similar hand pains develop as I hit 60. I tried many different bar pads, wraps, gloves, braces, NSAIDS, and handlebar positions. I even had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands, which only solved some of the issues. Ultimately, it became apparent that I was just plain too old to ride a drop-bar bicycle and I solved my issues by giving up my trusty old Paramount Series 5 after almost 20 years and thousands of miles and replacing it with a carbon Trek FX (Domane frame with flat bars). Problem solved. (for me...YMMV).


I fear it might be something like that knowing I feel best on rather upright wide bar modern trail dual or hard tail type bikes but flat bars for extended riding lead to numbness not happening with drops. I have figured out the Fargo's drops are most comfy but not necessarily its brake hood riding.

Yes, first world problems but I don't think I'm alone in this sub-forum. Not alone wanting the body parts and brain working as well as possible as long as possible.

Thank you all.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Try changes to your cockpit, longer or shorter stem, increasing bar height, reducing seat height, etc...

If your steerer is long enough, increasing bar height is something you can do on the trail, increasing it in small increments, ride for an hour, etc...

A dropper post could help with finding the correct seat height, also works great for making small changes during a ride to minimize discomfort.

Some different grips, also try angling the sweep of the bar slightly down to reduce point pressure.

I'm not surprised a drop bar is less comfortable, are you?

Imagine trying to work, eat, drink, all while leaned over as if you were riding drop bars. Doesn't sound to comfortable does it. Ask yourself why riding a drop bar is important, ie is this vanity, since we all know that a person who rides a more upright bike is weaker and less virile 

Just poking fun, but seriously, if you really are "old", what do you care about more, what you look like when you ride or how your hands feel when you ride?

You could also try a mustache bar, which is like a squashed drop bar.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Arthritis is a *****.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Cuyuna said:


> Arthritis is a *****.


Yes and no. If it hurts, at least you know you're still alive 

I've led a very physical life, lots of manual labor plus a huge number of hand injuries, but I can still get my zipper down in time ... most of the time 

I'd take hand pain over neck or hip pain in a second.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> Yes and no. If it hurts, at least you know you're still alive
> 
> I've led a very physical life, lots of manual labor plus a huge number of hand injuries, but I can still get my zipper down in time ... most of the time
> 
> I'd take hand pain over neck or hip pain in a second.


When I say arthritis, I'm also referring to arthritis of the spine and arthritis of the hips. Bony joints of any kind are an obvious weak point in the design of the human body, especially if that body is going to live into the 6th decade and beyond.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Double wrap of gel bar tape helped me a lot along with 32c tires and some Bontrager BzzzKill Harmonic Dampers.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

https://www.rehab-store.com/p-xtens...MIoJaRu9WM4QIVnYqzCh3RdQyDEAQYBSABEgKia_D_BwE


----------

